# Alternative zu Photoshop unter Linux (Stichwort "Slicen")



## Funky (24. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

vorab: Ich habe nach meinem Problem schonmal hier gesucht, aber keine direkte Antwort auf meine Frage bzw. mein Problem gefunden.

Was ich suche, ist ein Programm unter Linux, mit dem ich Slicen kann wie in ImageReady. TheGimp habe ich unter Linux zwar schon benutzt, habe mich dort aber bisher noch nicht darum gekümmert, ob und wie ich damit Slicen kann. Es muss auch gar nicht TheGimp sein, denn was ich letztlich benötige, ist ein Programm für Linux (Kubuntu 7.04), mit dem ich ähnlich komfortabel Slices erstellen kann wie in ImageReady.

Mit "Slicen" meine ich, dass ich eine Grafik in Segmente unterteilen will, um es anschließend als HTML mit Bilder abspeichern/exportieren zu können. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob Slicen hier der 100%ig richtige Begriff ist.

Kennt jemand evtl. ein Programm, dass diese Funktion bietet, und habt ihr damit Erfahrung gemacht?

Und: Nein, Photoshop möchte ich unter Linux nicht nutzen, ich suche eine komplett freie Alternative.

Gruß
Christian


----------

